# I am tired of playing nice!!!!



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Its amazing what you can find at the surplus store!:dr

Multiple Targets have been acquired!:ss
http://imageshack.us


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

oh no this cant be good.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Better run for cover, looks like Bobs on a rampage again. Some poor bastage is about to get hit hard.


.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

OH CHIT !!! Duck and cover. :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

This is some serious neighborhood devistation right there. Run for your basmenet and hide!!!!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Knowing your firepower I fear for the targets. Can't wait to see the devastation. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Bob is a Madman! Someone better look out. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

<--- gulps & slides back under his rock


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

uhh, Bob. Do you need anger management help? Or is this part of the treatment? Looks nasty.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bob talks big. :tg :r

J/K, go get em bro! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

This could be ugly!! Go get 'em Bob!! :gn


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

I know where ONE of them is going... :ss

All I have to say is N-JOY!!! & it was nice knowing ya!
:bn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Not good...not good at all...bye bye:r:r


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Somebody went off the deep end


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I knew you were a nice guy.:tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

drugstore.com....

The man is sending meds / first aid to one of his bombing victims...

This should be good :gn


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

The bottom cardboard box looks scary. I wonder who will be hit with such a :mn :BS


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

The man's at it again!!!

BTW, you can send me that box of valium. :ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Those are some fairly large looking boxes there Bo...:ss


----------



## bcampos (Jan 1, 2008)

Ouch.. Owww. Damnit.... It's hard to type... this bomb landed right on top of me and I can't see just yet....

Bobarian is THE MAN... This was the first bomb I ever received. I thought sending out bombs was the best, but this rivals my last mailing. I can't thank you enough bob!

Although my head still hurts from the explosion, I like it... Kinda like my first cigar!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

bcampos said:


> Ouch.. Owww. Damnit.... It's hard to type... this bomb landed right on top of me and I can't see just yet....
> 
> Bobarian is THE MAN... This was the first bomb I ever received. I thought sending out bombs was the best, but this rivals my last mailing. I can't thank you enough bob!
> 
> Although my head still hurts from the explosion, I like it... Kinda like my first cigar!


Here is the one I sent to you bro. Courtesy of MrsFloydP!:tu
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133665

Other targets have been acquired and are on final approach!:chk:chk

The eagle(9101150134711125667960) has landed! :chk


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow Bob your a devestating bomber!! Good luck to whoever those others are going to. My advice run for cover. RG Bump Bob again nice hit!!

Jon:ss


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

hee hee!! I know I'm not the only one wanting to see pics....

Congrats Ben and thanks Bob for giving me the opportunity to say thank you for not making me beg.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks like the secret is not secret any more.

My computer is down, so pics will be forthcoming. I used my Parents' address in the secret santa pass to bomb bobarian with, so he just bombs my parents.:r Good cigars, wine, jerky, and some other yummy snacks rounded out this devastating package. Thank you very much Bob. This will not be forgotten!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

4WheelVFR said:


> Looks like the secret is not secret any more.
> . I used my Parents' address in the secret santa pass to bomb bobarian with, so he just bombs my parents.:r


:r:r Tell your folks, I am sorry. But it was the only target I had!:dr
Enjoy brother you certainly are deserving!:ss:tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

bobarian said:


> :r:r Tell your folks, I am sorry. But it was the only target I had!:dr
> Enjoy brother you certainly are deserving!:ss:tu


I'm lucky I got any of it. My stepdad likes cigars, Mom likes wine, and my little bro likes olives and jerky.......I almost had an empty box when I got there.:r
Thanks again man, that was an awsome hit. I was going to take some pics of everything, but I already ate all the goodies.:ss


----------

